# Jungle Carpet Python Cake



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

Jungle Carpet Python Cake by *R-Eventide on deviantART


Awww... now that's cool.:2thumb:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

That's cute!


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

im not really sure if i like that :blush:


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

nattat said:


> im not really sure if i like that :blush:


 no me neither


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Too round, more like a Ball Python:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Too round, more like a Ball Python:lol2::lol2:


 
Don't think the maker could do a Swiss roll :roll2::roll2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like something you would find in a baby's nappy...


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Was just gonna say it looks a prickly baby turd


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats rubbish....

....these are much better :lol2:


----------



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

Now those are decent attempts:no1:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Were gonna have a go at making a reptile themed cake for my boy's birthday in June soooo if it looks good will put some pics up.

However if it's a disaster it will only ever see the inside of the bin.....


----------

